# Motor City Meet?



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

There's gotta be members from Detroit!? Anyone wanna have a meet in the spring sometime in the area? Not sure where but we can figure something out. I'm in Fraser about 15 mins from Detroit. Thoughts?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Milan Dragway!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Milan Dragway!


This!!


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm game. Owned the car a month and love it. live in northeast metro


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am down... maybe bring the actual fast car too...


----------

